# Lavazza Rosa



## Joshua (Jan 23, 2015)

Good evening Coffeforums,

Newb question, I'm new to the coffe world (well proper coffee) and wanted to ask what your thoughts where on Lavazza Quality Rosa.

i have just purchased a Gaggia Classic and also purchased a bag of Lavazza Rosa.

Please let me know what you think.

thanks,

Josh


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Shite


----------



## Joshua (Jan 23, 2015)

Haha, ok thanks jeebsy I'll find a coffee roster localy.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can get great coffee out your Classic. Do you have a grinder? What flavours do you like?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Joshua I've just recently started buying freshly roasted beans as opposed to supermarket and the difference is immense...not a lot of difference on price either if you look for deals on here.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Seconded only just got Classic and converted to beans just before with old machine. Seriously you won't look back.

God help me but I've even started to take beans into work for a single press machine the difference is ridiculous!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Silly phone double post. Apologies.


----------



## Joshua (Jan 23, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> You can get great coffee out your Classic. Do you have a grinder? What flavours do you like?


Im literally waiting on a rhino wares hand grinder to arrive, Its all I could afford for now. im not really sure what flavours, I like a strong coffee. What would you recommend?


----------



## Joshua (Jan 23, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Joshua I've just recently started buying freshly roasted beans as opposed to supermarket and the difference is immense...not a lot of difference on price either if you look for deals on here.


Ill probably pop to a local coffe roaster today then and pick some up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I like delicate coffee so maybe someone else can advise.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you know what, for brewed this makes a decent cup of coffee flavored coffee that appeals to the masses. It's not a dark roast. We used to use it in the office. That said there is so much more flavor that can be had from going with a speciality roaster.

It won't work well for espresso though as you really need to go fresh roasted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Do you know what, for brewed this makes a decent cup of coffee flavored coffee that appeals to the masses. It's not a dark roast. We used to use it in the office. That said there is so much more flavor that can be had from going with a speciality roaster.
> 
> It won't work well for espresso though as you really need to go fresh roasted.


Get outta here with your balance comments


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Joshua said:


> Im literally waiting on a rhino wares hand grinder to arrive, Its all I could afford for now. im not really sure what flavours, I like a strong coffee. What would you recommend?


Coffee strength ( on here , as opposed to supermarket beans ) refers to the amount of coffee your using and the amount of water used to brew it ....

Great online roasters , wont in general provide you with a strength rating ( 1-6 ) , but rather tasting notes and some, a level to roast of the bean ( light, medium and dark )

So.. when you say you like a strong coffee , are you indicating that as well as brewing it strong that your taste preference is dark chocolates , nutty , perhaps even bitter tastes , tobacco , leather ( that you relate to as strength ? )

If so id recommend looking at coffee's that with tasting notes of dark chocolate , caramel , nuts, leather , tobacco , smokey .....if you are looking to recreate that authentic italian style espresso vibe , then perhaps look at Rave's Italian Job, or Coffee Compass Brighton's Lane ( i dont drink these but members who like an italian style drink swear by them )

As you explore coffee and you get more comfortable with your barista skills and equipment , then there is a world of different coffees and tastes to explore , its fun trying them out when your ready to get the best from what the world of coffee has to offer

If you havent already id look at these links and clips to help you with some basic early user questions ...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

and check through these series of clips ...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Get outta here with your balance comments


Sorry Jeebsy, I meant to say Lavazza's shite!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Joshua said:


> Good evening Coffeforums,
> 
> Newb question, I'm new to the coffe world (well proper coffee) and wanted to ask what your thoughts where on Lavazza Quality Rosa.
> 
> ...


Don't mind them Joshua, I asked a similar question a couple of weeks ago as that is my favourite coffee bean that I used in my old b2c, I got nice coffee (for my tastes you lot) and I got the "shite" comments too.

The biggest difference you will notice using the Gaggia Classic is how strong and bitter the coffee will be. It is down to how stale the beans are I have been suitably informed. Don't know why the Classic shows this up so much compared to the b2c but it does.

I was using 12g in and 30g out to get something that was okay.(light weight I know but that's what worked for me)

I have started using Italian blend from Rave, they aren't as rough as Lavassa but I am still trying to get a grind/weight combo that works for me.

Currently at 14g in and 30g out in 25ish seconds.

Short of it is you will be able to use the Lavassa but you won't be able to use the weights/tamp pressures if you get a similar bean that is freshly roasted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Get some dark Malabar in your gabberhole


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome Joshua. Don't worry about the terse comments, while these are probably sincere opinions, they are also intended as friendly banter (ooh, he said the b-word!). The general consensus here tends to support my theory that Lavazza is Italian for lavatory though. Supermarket coffee on the whole is nowhere near as good as fresh beans from a passionate roaster, and as someone already said, nor is it cheaper. A kilo of Italian job is about the same £/kg as supermarket sludge but infinitely better.

I had a classic and a half-decent little electric grinder and got great results once I got the hang of it (Classic is capable enough but a little capricious). If you mean 'dark' when you say strong I'd second the recommendation to try Rave's Italian Job, or Bella Barista's great value duo of milk-buster and gaslight. When I got my classic I went straight into Square Mile and just assumed the acidity was me getting it wrong! For me, the taste I thought I was looking for was chocolate/nuts rather than lemon and lime and this is associated with darker roasts. My tastes have widened to include lighter roasts but at first I couldn't enjoy them unless drowned in milk. Maybe buy a kilo of Italian job and stick with one bean until you get it nailed, then experiment with other roasters' offerings once you feel like you're getting consistent results.


----------

